# Whats in your bag?



## Jmax

Taken from another forum i use and as there are a lot of budding photographers on here i feel it could be interesting seeing what everyone uses.

This isn't really a thread to go 'OMG L00k @ all his $h!t!!!'
More a thread to see what kind of direction your camera gear is taking you in ...

i'll start....

My day to day digital collection consists of the following...

2 x Canon 400D

Canon 50mm f1.8
Canon 18-55mm
Canon 55-200mm
Canon 10-22mm
Tamron SP AF 90mm f2.8

Giottos MT8246B Tripod
Manfrotto 460MG 3D Magnesium Head
Canon Speedlite 430EX II
Canon BG-E3 Battery Grip
Canon RS60-E3 Remote
Cokin P Filter System
Sekonic L-308S Light Meter
5 x SanDisc Extreme III 4gb -Compact Flash Cards
Joby Gorillapod Original

Tamrac Expedition 5x

I also have 3 other digital cameras and a film slr with lens aswell.


----------



## SBerlyn

Where shall I start? 

Depending on what I'm doing, it will always include:

2 x Nikon D300s
2 x MB-D10 battery grips (fitted)
17-55/2.8
50/1.4
32GB worth of UDMA compact flash cards
Lee filter systems
5 batteries (though I've not yet managed to drain a battery in one day!!)

Then depending on the job, some of the following:
Nikkor 14-24
Nikkor 70-200/2.8VR
Nikkor 300/2.8
Nikkor Micro 105/2.8
Nikkor 24-70/2.8

As I say, just depends on the assignment really


----------



## dave_chains

I want all the above!!^^ lol

my list is as follows:
1x panasonic FZ18 in silver 
2x 2GB SD cards 


what sort of photography do you do Jmax and sberlyn? they're very impressive lists.


----------



## spitfire

sberlyn said:


> Where shall I start?
> 
> Depending on what I'm doing, it will always include:
> 
> 2 x Nikon D300s
> 2 x MB-D10 battery grips (fitted)
> 17-55/2.8
> 50/1.4
> 32GB worth of UDMA compact flash cards
> Lee filter systems
> 5 batteries (though I've not yet managed to drain a battery in one day!!)
> 
> Then depending on the job, some of the following:
> Nikkor 14-24
> Nikkor 70-200/2.8VR
> Nikkor 300/2.8
> *Nikkor Micro 105/2.8*
> Nikkor 24-70/2.8
> 
> As I say, just depends on the assignment really


What's the minimum focusing distance of this lens please.


----------



## M4D YN

can i ask the pro's where i can get a view/screen finder, plastic cover for my D40??


----------



## parish

Canon EOS 400D

Canon EFS 18-55 (kit lens)
Sigma DG APO 70-300 f/4-f/5.6
Slik 35D tripod
4Gb SanDisk ExtremeIII Cf card


----------



## -ROM-

spitfire said:


> What's the minimum focusing distance of this lens please.


not sure exactly but very very close. (if you need to know exact figures i'll dig the manual out)

My kit includes:

D700 + Battery grip
D300

24-70 2.8
70-200 2.8
14-24 2.8
105 2.8 macro
50mm 1.4

sb800 x 2 + some umbrellas etc
Slik tripod
Goosen ligtmeter


----------



## spitfire

Nikon D60
Nikkor 18-55 VR
Tamron 70-300 micro VR
Some Cokin filters
8gb SanDisk card
Manfrotto tripod and head
Lowepro bag

Film camera- Mamiya C330 Professional medium format with 80mm lenses, Sunpak flash gun.
B&W enlarger and an Olympus pocket digital


----------



## spitfire

rmorgan84 said:


> not sure exactly but very very close. (if you need to know exact figures i'll dig the manual out)
> 
> My kit includes:
> 
> D700 + Battery grip
> D300
> 
> 24-70 2.8
> 70-200 2.8
> 14-24 2.8
> 105 2.8 macro
> 50mm 1.4
> 
> sb800 x 2 + some umbrellas etc
> Slik tripod
> Goosen ligtmeter


No, just an approximation would do. The Tamron I have is almost 3 feet which can be a bit awkward at times.


----------



## -ROM-

spitfire said:


> No, just an approximation would do. The Tamron I have is almost 3 feet which can be a bit awkward at times.


I'd say about 12" which one your D40 will be extremely close at you'll have the 1.5 crop factor.


----------



## IGADIZ

My stuff, what's on my bag depends on the assignment.

*Cameras*
Canon EOS 1NRS (practically unused these days)
Canon EOS 1D MKIII
Canon EOS 1Ds MKIII

* Prime Lenses*
Canon EF 14mm f2.8 L II USM Lens
Canon EF 15mm f/2.8 fisheye 
Canon TS-E 17mm f4L lens (On Pre-order)
Canon TS-E 45mm f2.8 Lens
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM
Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 Super Macro
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro
Canon EF 500mm f/4 L IS USM

*Zoom Lenses*
Canon EF 16-35mm f2.8 L MKII USM Lens
Canon EF 17-40mm f/4 L USM. 
Canon EF 24-105 f/4 L IS USM
Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS USM
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM

*Extenders and tubes*
Canon EF 1.4x II
Canon EF 2x II
Jessop 13mm extender
Jessop 21mm extender
Jessop 31mm extender.
Unbranded bellows rail
Unbranded macro rail

*Medium format.*
Hasselblad 500C body
Hasselblad 80mm f/2.8 CFi Planar 
Hasselblad 120mm f/4.0 CFI Makro Planar 
Hasselblad HC 35mm f/3.5
Wanting a digital back for this kit... but at £25K.. I don't think so...

*Tripods Monopods and Heads*
Gitzo GT5531S + Really right stuff BH-55 PCL Head
Gitzo GM2541 Monopod + Manfrotto 488RC2 head
Wimberley Head
Wimberley Sidekick

*Flashes and Lights.*
Canon Speedlite 550EX
Canon Speedlite 580 EX II
Canon MT-24EX
3 x Bowens Gemini Esprit 750 heads

*Miscellaneous*
Several reflectors, gray cards, colour charts, flash umbrellas and soft boxes, Flash stands, 5x Cloth backgrounds and stand, cleaning equipment, timed remote release cable, right-angled view finder, compass, OS maps. LensAlign, several Compact flash cards. Lowepro Vertex 300 AW, Calumet shoulder bag, Pelican 1660 Case.

:tumbleweed:


----------



## buckas

everything i own goes in/on my bag and goes everywhere with me 

Lowepro Flipside 400 AW Bag

Canon EOS 30D (will be upgrading to 5dMk2 in a few months)

Canon EF 24-71 f/2.8 L USM 
Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS USM

Velbon tripod
Shutter release cable

Hitech 0.6 Soft ND Grad filter
Hitech 0.6 Hard ND Grad filter
Hitech 0.9 Soft ND Grad filter
Hitech 0.9 Hard ND Grad filter
Hitech 3.0 (10 stop) ND filter
Hitech 1.2 (4 stop) ND filter
Hoya Circular Polariser
Lee Filter Holder System + Wide Angle Adaptor ring

Canon HV20 Camcorder

Canon Ixus 75 + 4gb of SD cards

VisibleDust Artic butterfly sensor cleaner
About 25 gb worth of Sandisk Extreme IV CF cards

All insured incase worst happens!

drew


----------



## Bigpikle

well what I own and whats in my kitbag are very different - kind of depends on subject and mood.

Sometimes I like using the 'pure' feel of primes:

Canon 35mm f2
Canon 50mm f1.8
Canon 85mm f1.8
Sigma 105mm f2.8 macro
Canon 200mm f2.8

and sometimes (more usually these days) its walkabout zoom time, so from these:

Canon 17-40 f4L
Canon 24-105mm is f4L
Canon 70-200mm f4L

I try and always make sure I have my CP's for all these, and sometimes my NDs and grads etc if I know thats what I'll need.

these are used with my Canon 5D, Manfrotto CF tripod and I also have a CF monpod which I like to use. If its more of a shoot, then I'll pack flashes (Canon & some old Vivitars), remote triggers, stands and various reflectors etc.

There's loads more bits in boxes upstairs but thats the main bag. I rarely am without my compacts though as well, a little Ricoh GR-D or a Ixus 860


----------



## fezzy89

well i dont hav the most expensive camera or gear but it does me for now..

canon powershot A460
hama tripod
1gb sd card (big enough as i just take the photo's off and then put them onto the pc

il be upgrading soon


----------



## Dave^

M4D YN said:


> can i ask the pro's where i can get a view/screen finder, plastic cover for my D40??


dealextreme

just get a hori screen protector for a psp :thumb:


----------



## mtxfiesta

i have a 
400d 
canon 18-55 kit lens
sigma 70-300 dg apo
couple of filters 
semi fisheye attachment


----------



## NickTB

mtxfiesta said:


> i have a
> 400d
> canon 18-55 kit lens
> *sigma 70-300 dg apo*
> couple of filters
> semi fisheye attachment


That's a great lens isn't it? It's my lens of choice for most situations


----------



## tom_painter85

this lot...










Canon 450D
EF-S 55-250mm f4-5.6 IS
EF-S 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 IS
EF 50mm f1.8

couple of spare batteries
small tripod
2 x 4GB SDHC Cards - Sandisk Extreme III
1 x Toshiba 1GB SD Card (for emergencies)

1 x Minolta Dimage Z1 Compact

Love the 50mm prime, really great lens, had some cracking shots with this so far
not as impressed with the kit lenses, but will be chopping them in over the next few months to get a 24-105 f4 and a 70-200 f4

Also looking into a Sigma 10-20 and a decent bag to put it all in - any suggestions? Crumpler ones are lush but a bit pricey!

Some really nice kit being listed above :thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN

Heres my kit at the moment

*Cameras*
Canon 1D MK IIn
Canon 40D

*Lenses*
Canon 50mm 1.8
Canon 17-40mm f4L 
Canon 24-70mm f2.8L
Canon 70-200mm f2.8L

*Extenders*
Canon EF 1.4xII

*Tripods and Heads*
Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 Carbon Fibre Tripod
Giottos MML3290B Aluminium Monopod

*Flashes*
Canon 580ex II
Canon 430 ex II

*Miscellaneous*
Lastolite Eazybox Hotshoe Kit, Light Stands, Gels, Filters, Many Gb of Memory, Ebay Wireles Triggers, Umbrellas, Gray Card , reflectors... the list goes on..


----------



## mtxfiesta

NickTB said:


> That's a great lens isn't it? It's my lens of choice for most situations


well so far yea its fantastic only got it on sat so pleased with it so far


----------



## Multipla Mick

Canon 450D with 18-55 kit lens and Sigma 10-20, Hoya UV filter for the Siggy.










Canon G7 and wide angle adaptor with freebie table top wobbly tripod.










Not in the photos is a cheapo Hama tripod.

On the shopping list are spare batteries, a decent tripod and a polarising filter. Maybe a flash gun. Oh and a rucksack to put it all and the laptop in :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360

D3 body
D300 Body

Nikon:
105/2.8 micro
50/1.8
85/1.4
17-55/2.8
14-24/2.8
24-70/2.8

Sigma:
200/2.8
120-300/2.8

Tokina:
12-24/4.0
11-17/3.5

Flash:
SB-800
SB-600
Jessops (x2) slaves
SB-R1 macro speedlights (2x SB200's)

Tripod:
Manfrotto 055-Pro-B with 306 geared head
Redsnapper with ball head
Giottos Traveller
Redsnapper monopod with Ball head

Cards:
3x 16gb Extreme III
4x 8gb Exrtreme IV
6x 2gb mixed makes

Batteries:
4x EN-EL3e (D300)
3x EN-EL4a (D3)
24x 2850 AA's (speedlights)

Acessories:
Manfrotto off camera bracket
SC-36
SC-28
DR-6
DR-5
MB-D10 with EN-EL4 case, AA case
UV filters for all lenses
2x C-PL's (Hoya Pro-1) for 77mm lenses
Sigma 2x ext
Sigma 1.4x ext

Lowepro trecker
Lowepro pro AW
Jessops aluminium hard case (for the Pro lenses)
Tamrac hard case (for bodies/primes)

Insurance


----------



## buckas

buckas said:


> everything i own goes in/on my bag and goes everywhere with me
> 
> Lowepro Flipside 400 AW Bag
> 
> Canon EOS 30D (will be upgrading to 5dMk2 in a few months)
> 
> Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8 L USM
> Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS USM
> *Canon EF 17-40 f/4 L USM*
> 
> Velbon tripod
> Shutter release cable
> 
> Hitech 0.6 Soft ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.6 Hard ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.9 Soft ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.9 Hard ND Grad filter
> Hitech 3.0 (10 stop) ND filter
> Hitech 1.2 (4 stop) ND filter
> Hoya Circular Polariser
> Lee Filter Holder System + Wide Angle Adaptor ring
> 
> Canon HV20 Camcorder
> 
> Canon Ixus 75 + 4gb of SD cards
> 
> VisibleDust Artic butterfly sensor cleaner
> About 25 gb worth of Sandisk Extreme IV CF cards
> 
> All insured incase worst happens!
> 
> drew


just added another lens to the collection - Canon EF 17-40 f/4 L USM :thumb: new body soon (either 1dmk3 or 5dmk2)

drew


----------



## JasonRS

Pentax K10D (adding a K7 once the price cools)

18-250 as a walkabout lens / default mount.
Primes
50mm 1.4
70mm 2.8
2x8GB SD Cards
AF540GX flash plus wireless remotes, gels & bungee's

That's the usual bag load, the other stuffs too much to type.


----------



## CRVee

Canon 450D

18-55 IS kit lens
70-200 f4L IS USM
2x4Gb memory cards
RC5 remote control
Various stuff for cleaning lens etc
Jessops tripod that's not very good.

Next on the short list for purchase is a Canon 24-105mm f4.0 L IS USM then i'll have 2 good lenses to cover most situations I hope!

Gratz on the new lens Drew, how did you get on with just the 2 lenses?


----------



## buckas

pretty easy to be honest, had full coverage covered

24 - 70 then 70 - 200

wide one was for landscape + close range shots and the big one was for rallies/zoo's general "further reach" shots

just fancied a super wide one for different landscapes - ordered a 1.4 extender aswell to use on the 70-200 to make it 448mm (on my 1.6x crop) at F/4


----------



## buckas

buckas said:


> buckas said:
> 
> 
> 
> everything i own goes in/on my bag and goes everywhere with me
> 
> Lowepro Flipside 400 AW Bag
> 
> Canon EOS 30D (will be upgrading to 5dMk2 in a few months)
> 
> Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8 L USM
> Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS USM
> Canon EF 17-40 f/4 L USM
> *Canon EF 1.4x II Extender*
> 
> Velbon tripod
> Shutter release cable
> 
> Hitech 0.6 Soft ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.6 Hard ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.9 Soft ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.9 Hard ND Grad filter
> Hitech 3.0 (10 stop) ND filter
> Hitech 1.2 (4 stop) ND filter
> Hoya Circular Polariser
> Lee Filter Holder System + Wide Angle Adaptor ring
> 
> Canon HV20 Camcorder
> 
> Canon Ixus 75 + 4gb of SD cards
> 
> VisibleDust Artic butterfly sensor cleaner
> About 25 gb worth of Sandisk Extreme IV CF cards
> 
> All insured incase worst happens!
> 
> drew
> 
> 
> 
> just added another lens to the collection - Canon EF 17-40 f/4 L USM new body soon (either 1dmk3 or 5dmk2)
> 
> drew
Click to expand...

Canon EF 1.4x II Extender added :thumb:


----------



## flanker

Canon 400d + Canon grip.
17-40mm L.
70-200mm L IS.
50mm.
Canon Speedlight.
Manfrotto monopod.
Slik tripod.
Various filters, cable release,tripod collar and hoods.
Lowe Pro bag.
Bits and bobs.(spare batteries, memory cards, sticks etc)


----------



## buckas

buckas said:


> buckas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckas said:
> 
> 
> 
> everything i own goes in/on my bag and goes everywhere with me
> 
> Lowepro Flipside 400 AW Bag
> 
> Canon EOS 30D (will be upgrading to 5dMk2 in a few months)
> 
> Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L USM
> Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM
> Canon EF 17-40mm f/4 L USM
> Canon EF 1.4x II Extender
> Canon EF 400mm f/5.6 L USM
> 
> Velbon tripod
> Shutter release cable
> 
> Hitech 0.6 Soft ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.6 Hard ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.9 Soft ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.9 Hard ND Grad filter
> Hitech 3.0 (10 stop) ND filter
> Hitech 1.2 (4 stop) ND filter
> Hoya Circular Polariser
> Lee Filter Holder System + Wide Angle Adaptor ring
> 
> Canon HV20 Camcorder
> 
> Canon Ixus 75 + 4gb of SD cards
> 
> VisibleDust Artic butterfly sensor cleaner
> About 25 gb worth of Sandisk Extreme IV CF cards
> 
> All insured incase worst happens!
> 
> drew
> 
> 
> 
> just added another lens to the collection - Canon EF 17-40 f/4 L USM new body soon (either 1dmk3 or 5dmk2)
> 
> drew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canon EF 1.4x II Extender added
Click to expand...

Canon EF 400mm f/5.6 L added 

drew


----------



## [email protected]

only just started, dont even have a bag, just an eos 350d with 18-55 lens


----------



## Bigpikle

buckas said:


> Canon EF 400mm f/5.6 L added
> 
> drew


NICE :argie:

not got the 5D II yet then? You'll notice the drop in focal length when you switch to full frame...


----------



## buckas

not anymore, was really set on that, but over recent time getting more into bird/wildlife shooting hence the big length added  think i'll most probably just upgrade to the same 1.6x crop 50D for extra quality.......still might hold out for a 2nd hand 1D3 (1.3x), needs to be a good price though :lol:  getting stuff ready for scotland trip in autumn, deer rut and hopefully some otters/birsd fo prey up at skye + braemar :argie:

drew


----------



## Bigpikle

good choice I suspect - you really notice the difference on full frame...

Its not my typical type of photography so I like the advantages of even less dof available with the larger sensor, although that does provide additional challenges of its own :lol: FF really requires high quality lenses or you'll suffer with edges etc, and that gets expensive as well, but it wouldnt be a proper hobby if it didnt empty your bank balance constantly


----------



## buckas

yeh, initially wanted FF as mostly sell landscapes, got the L lenses, but had a good look at most of my shots' focal length and don't really need to that much more wide (also dont need the HD video which you're probably paying a good part of the price for) so going to go with either upgrade or 1d - upgrade's cheaper though :lol:

found this , handy tool to calcualte dof : http://www.dofmaster.com/dofjs.html


----------



## james_RScos

The Bag/ box








Jessops Case90 Luggage.

400D + Grip with 17 - 85mm IS USM








400D + Grip with 100 - 400mm IS USM L series








Canon Speedlite 580EX II
Jessops TP 320.
Jessops Monopod 330.
Loads of Mem and Batterys.


----------



## koosh

quite a small list for me just now:

Sony alpha 200
Sony 18-70 lens
Tamron 70-300 lens
ND2, UV and Circular polarising filter
4GB Kingston compact flash card
and a Hama tripod

hopefully by more stuff when i get a wage rise


----------



## Crafty

Canon 450D
24-105L - Walk around lens
18-55 IS - Kit lens, not really used now due to the above
55-250 IS - Probably the best budget telephoto
50mm 1.8 - Dont use it that often but really handy in low light

All lenses have UV Filters. Got a kood CPL for the kit lens & telephoto and a hoya pro 1 for the 24-105. 

Cheapy £12 tripod, its a bit naff but got a 3 way head and makes my mate wonder why is spent £80 on a manfrotto as its no better :lol:

Spare battery
about 20gb of SDHC cards

god is that all, seems alot heavier than that when carrying it all :wall:


----------



## byngmeister

Canon EOS 5D MkII body
3 * Sandisk extreme III 4GB CF cards
EF 24-105mm L
EF 50mm F1.8
EF 75-300mm IS
Sigma EX DG 8mm fisheye
Cokin ND grad filter kit with 77mm and 58mm lens rings
Jessops 360AFDC flashgun
2 Portaflash 336VM heads with soft boxes
Manfrotto 055XDB tripod with 804RC2 head
2 * Manfrotto auto-poles
Polaris flash meter
Lowpro slingshot 300 AW camera bag


----------



## Coxy914

Bag - Domke F2

Camera - Nikon D80

Lenses - 
Sigma DC 18-200
Sigma DC 18-50 
Sigma DG 70-300

1 Hoya polarizing filter
1 spare battery
1 spare 8gb memory card
1 lens cloth
1 tripod

3 lens hoods
1 jessops squishy tripod thingy! (The red pod)
1 shutter release cable

1 pack of mints
1 pack of Rizla
1 60ml bottle of hand sanitising gel
1/2 pack of anadin extra
2009/10 English Heritage handbook
1 pair of Bolle sunglasses
1 set of headphones for iPod (but no ipod!!)
£2.68 in loose change
some Classic Audi club/forum cards
3 pens (but no notepad!)

and that's about it! And you say woman are bad!


----------



## buckas

buckas said:


> Lowepro Flipside 400 AW Bag
> 
> Canon EOS 50D
> Canon EOS 30D
> 
> Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L USM
> Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM
> Canon EF 17-40mm f/4 L USM
> Canon EF 1.4x II Extender
> Canon EF 400mm f/5.6 L USM
> 
> Velbon tripod
> Shutter release cable
> 
> Hitech 0.6 Soft ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.6 Hard ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.9 Soft ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.9 Hard ND Grad filter
> Hitech 3.0 (10 stop) ND filter
> Hitech 1.2 (4 stop) ND filter
> Hoya Circular Polariser
> Lee Filter Holder System + Wide Angle Adaptor ring
> 
> Canon HV20 Camcorder
> 
> Canon Ixus 75 + 4gb of SD cards
> 
> VisibleDust Artic butterfly sensor cleaner
> About 25 gb worth of Sandisk Extreme IV CF cards
> 
> All insured incase worst happens!
> 
> drew


Canon EOS 50D added, absolute stunner! :thumb: managed to squeeze it into the bag with everything else, it's full now :lol:

drew


----------



## edition_25

Simple list for me

nikon d60
nikon 18-55 
tamron 70-300
sumo tripod

does the job grand....but want to upgrade to a d90

added a canon 1000d yesterday! Just so light!


----------



## Davemm

again only a small list for me.
nikon d40
nikon 18-55mm lens
nikon 55-200mm vr lens.
nikon lens hood.
2 uv filters
1 circular polarising filter ( biggest bargin ever £1.29 )
1 difusing filter
2 4gb memory cards
lenzpen
cleaning cloth

just a small amount of kit but takes good photos and im happy. maybe upgrade some day.


----------



## buckas

buckas said:


> Lowepro Flipside 400 AW Bag
> 
> Canon EOS 50D
> Canon EOS 30D
> 
> Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L USM
> Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM
> Canon EF 17-40mm f/4 L USM
> Canon EF 1.4x II Extender
> Canon EF 400mm f/5.6 L USM
> 
> Canon 580 EX II Flash
> 
> Velbon tripod
> Shutter release cable
> 
> Hitech 0.6 Soft ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.6 Hard ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.9 Soft ND Grad filter
> Hitech 0.9 Hard ND Grad filter
> Hitech 3.0 (10 stop) ND filter
> Hitech 1.2 (4 stop) ND filter
> Hoya Circular Polariser
> Lee Filter Holder System + Wide Angle Adaptor ring
> 
> Canon HV20 Camcorder
> 
> Canon Ixus 75 + 4gb of SD cards
> 
> VisibleDust Artic butterfly sensor cleaner
> About 50 gb worth of Sandisk Extreme's cards
> 
> All insured incase worst happens!


Canon 580 EX II Flash added, beast! 

drew


----------



## Edward101

Nikon D80

Nikon 18-135mm
Nikon VR 70-300mm
Sigma 10-20mm
Sigma APO Tele Converter 1.4x EX DG

Nikon Speedlight SB-600

Tiffen UV Portector Filter
Tifffen Circular Polarizer
Then a range of Cokin Filters

Wireless Remote

Loads of batteries and memory cards

Gorilla Pod and a Velbon tripod


Really want to upgrade to Nikon D700 or D3 though :thumb:


----------



## INWARD123

Get the new Nikon D 3000 tommorrow !!! So excited


----------



## bretti_kivi

*Bodies*
Pentax K10D

*Lenses*
Pentax DA 18-55 f3.5-5.6 kit
Pentax DA 50-200 f4-f5.6
Pentax D-FA 50 f2.8
Pentax SMC-M 135 f3.5
Pentax SMC-A 24 f2.8
Pentax SMC-M 85 f2
Pentax SMC-FA 28-70 f4

*Accessories
*1 x Extreme III 8GB 30MB/s edition
1 x Extreme III 4GB
1 x Ultra II 8GB
2 x Extreme III 2GB
1 x Extreme III 1 GB

2 x Sigma EF-500 DG Super
Cactus v4 Transmitter, 2 receivers; Diffuser for Flash.
Pentax hotshoe extension cord

Manfrotto 190B Tripod
Hama Star 7 tripod (only flash duties)
Manfrotto 196-2B Flash / Camera bracket on 035 Superclamp
1 x Litetite
Self made remote release with adjustable cables (3.5mm extension leads)

3-step stepladder, 5-step stepladder

1 x Lowepro Fastpack 200
1 x Lowepro Stealth 650AW (damn, it's heavy!)

*Wish List*
K7
another flash with receiver
more manfrotto stuff; a 322, maybe a brolly or two.

going to build a power supply for some real star trails just as soon as I can get around to it.

Bret


----------

